# Homemade Tools >  DIY MOT STICK WELDER DANGER DO NOT TRY THIS

## ken4uall

For some time I wanted to build a MOT stick welder. Well I got a transformer from an old microwave oven and tore the secondary wingdings out. Rewound the secondary with # 12 AWG left the primary winding intact. So I needed another transformer I found on in an old 12 volt battery charger this thing is huge.I tore the secondary winding off and damaged the primary winding. so I replaced the primary winding 180 turns and the secondary winding and they must wind in the same direction. Here is where I messed up since this transformer was much bigger I used # 10 AWG for the secondary note the other transformer done with #12 AWG wire. Well the secondary's must be wired in series while the primary needs 120 volt from two different sources.
I got it hooked up got one rod burnt looked over and smoked the little transformers secondary winding. Rewound 18 turns with #10 AWG and I am welding away just fine.

----------

kbalch (Mar 6, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

Glad you got it working without too much damage.  :Thumbs Up: 

Let's see a photo of the finished unit; we'll get it added to the site straightaway!

Ken

----------


## DIYer

Thanks for the post, ken4uall. Members here who are looking to build a welder will be forewarned.

----------

